# *NEW* Chord Mojo (mini Hugo?!)



## ThomasHK

Surprised not to see any news about this one here yet!?
  
Reference-Quality Mobile DAC and High-Level Headphone Amplifier  The new Chord Electronics Mojo is entirely designed and manufactured in England. Mojo stands for ‘Mobile Joy’ and Chord is justifiably proud to say that Mojo is a true reference-quality mobile DAC and high-level headphone amplifier; its performance can truly rival DACs at twenty times its price.

You Were Born For This






Its ultra-compact design is based on the Hugo platform, but Mojo uses the new Xilinx Artix-7 FPGA, making Mojo the most advanced DAC of its type on the planet! It has been designed to be easily operated: there are no confusing or superfluous switches — it is devoid of the bewildering number of switch options common to similar devices.

 Mojo is capable of driving any headphone between 4 ohms and 800 ohms and can drive two pairs of headphones simultaneously. It can work with any music file from 44.1kHz up to 768kHz and DoP DSD files: DSD 64; DSD 128 and DSD 256. Mojo can decode a wide range of formats, too: PCM; WAV; AAC; AIFF; MP3 and FLAC files and is designed to work with all smartphones and music players. It has a full recall-memory for both input selection and previous volume set level.






  Fully Automatic Input selection is fully automatic: if more than one input is active they are prioritized as USB first, coax second, optical third. The file frequency is shown clearly by an indicator color option on the power switch, from 44.1kHz (red), 48kHz (orange) and so on, up through a rainbow of colours to bright white for DSD. The highly accurate low-distortion digital volume is controlled via two color-illuminated buttons. 

 Many low-cost apps now make high-resolution music files playable from all smart phones. Mojo has three different high-resolution digital inputs: optical to 192kHz, plus USB and RCA (mini-jack) which operate up to 768kHz.  

  

  





Advanced Battery Technology Mojo utilizes new advanced high-temperature battery technology that allows for faster charging (four hours) which is up to twenty hours faster than competitor units. Charging is via a standard USB port; Mojo Charging is via a standard USB port; Mojo may be played at the same time. Mojo's charging Micro USB port has a battery status and charging indicator light. 

 Mojo's casework is machined from solid aircraft-grade aluminum and has a hard Matt black fine finish that does not finger-mark. All inputs are denoted with a fine laser ablated permanent white lettering.

  

 Specifications:






Inputs
 1 x Micro USB 768KHz/32-bit capable
 1 x 3.5mm jack coaxial 768KHz/32-bit capable
 1 X Optical Toslink 192KHz/24-bit capable
 1 X Micro USB charging port

 Outputs
 2. x 3.5mm headphone jacks

 Technical Details
 Output power @ 1KHz
 600 Ohms 35mW
 8 Ohms 720mW
 Output impedance 75m Ohms
 Dynamic range 125dB
 THD @3V 0.00017%
 Weight 0.4 lbs
 Dimensions 82L x 60W x 22H (mm)
 True reference grade mastering quality

 US retail price $599.
 Canadian price $799.


----------



## Sound Eq

subd


----------



## M-13

Wow is this the Shard event early? LOL


----------



## Army-Firedawg

m-13 said:


> Wow is this the Shard event early? LOL


 
 HAHA I do believe it is, so much for the wait guess we get to open our Christmas presents a few days early!
  
 EDIT: Though I was really hoping for a Chord DAP


----------



## beemarman

I think it's a hoax.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Woah? I hope it's not a hoax


----------



## Tony1110

I hope it's a hoax.


----------



## LeoKane

The website (Bluebird music) that this was found on has taken the page down now. So make of that what you will......


----------



## Tony1110

I find it difficult to believe that Chord would use something as naff as that mock ultrasound picture to advertise their products. Having said that "HUGO, you go" was pretty bad too.


----------



## beemarman

Strange. Why would they take it down if it's a hoax? Maybe it was put out too soon and they just noticed it and took it down. 

N


----------



## TokenGesture

beemarman said:


> Strange. Why would they take it down if it's a hoax? Maybe it was put out too soon and they just noticed it and took it down.
> 
> N


 

 They lost their Mojo (sorry)


----------



## zeroshiki

Subbed


----------



## h1f1add1cted

thomashk said:


> *Output impedance 75m Ohms*


 
 This spec can't the true, if yes very useless device - no matter all other specs. No IEM or low impendance headphone will work well with this high impendance output of 75 ohms.
  
 I'm pretty sure they will mean *0,75* Ohms, not 75 ohms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And what source is able to feed over coax up to 768KHz? I only know the limit of 192Khz for coax, I never seen more than that on any device over coax. With USB no problem, but since when coax is able to transport this bitrate?


----------



## ThomasHK

h1f1add1cted said:


> This spec can't the true, if yes very useless device - no matter all other specs. No IEM or low impendance headphone will work well with this high impendance output of 75 ohms.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they will mean *0,75* Ohms, not 75 ohms.
> 
> ...


 
 Actually, 75m Ohm means 75 milliOhms, which is 0.075 Ohm.


----------



## rapier84

h1f1add1cted said:


> This spec can't the true, if yes very useless device - no matter all other specs. No IEM or low impendance headphone will work well with this high impendance output of 75 ohms.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they will mean *0,75* Ohms, not 75 ohms.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like it actually says 75 milli ohms, or 0.075 ohms. Thats low enough for most IEMs  If the product is for real then it'd be quite a pleasant surprise given the possibilities it brings


----------



## Gurdipurdi

Subd!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

thomashk said:


> Actually, 75m Ohm means 75 milliOhms, which is 0.075 Ohm.


 
  
  


rapier84 said:


> Looks like it actually says 75 milli ohms, or 0.075 ohms. Thats low enough for most IEMs  If the product is for real then it'd be quite a pleasant surprise given the possibilities it brings


 

 Thanks guys, never seen this small "m" (shame on me) mostly if the output impedance is below 1 ohms, the writing style is always like *0.*xxx But the Mojo has the same ultra low nice output impedance as the big brother Hugo, pretty awesome device now, My wallet is bleeding soon.


----------



## Fatalethal

subbing to this thread


----------



## Torq

I was about to pull the trigger on the ALO Audio International+ (Optical Edition) as a portable DAC/Amp, when I saw this.
  
 Intriguing.
  
 Right now my portable gear consists of an iPhone 6S for casual use and an AK 120 for more serious listening, paired with an RSA Intruder and Shure SE846.  However, the Intruder requires a dedicated external charger which is an enormous pain in the posterior when traveling (everything else will charge from USB).  So one of my buying criteria, for portable gear, going forward, is that is *must* be chargeable via USB.
  
 I was tempted by the Cypher Labs pairings, but only the Amp supports USB charging.
  
 I'm willing to carry a proprietary cable that'll feed FROM USB, but my days of carrying multiple chargers are done - particularly where the charger/cables wind up being bigger than the component itself.
  
 A "mini Hugo" is a tempting proposition, even if the full-size version was a non-starter (too big, no USB charging).
  
 Shame about the comedy-aesthetics though.


----------



## fotomeow

So is this a hoax or not?!?!?!

You're toying with my emotions!


----------



## Torq

Don't think it's a hoax.
  
 Either way, we'll know in about 8 hours and 40 minutes (unless the Scotch is messing with my ability to subtract, then there are just some numbers that could mean anything).


----------



## BLacklWf

It's legit. A little hard to believe price point from this manufacturer, but info seems legit. I will be ordering it as soon as any retailer has it.


----------



## Skampmeister

It's not a hoax, the owner of Stereonet.com has one, links in the DAVE thread.


----------



## Vartan

http://www.stereo.net.au/news/leaked-chord-redefines-portable-audio-with-mojo
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-audios-new-talisman/


----------



## x RELIC x

BOOM!! The official thread is up!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread#post_11992429


----------



## beemarman

Just picked mine up from Custom-cables. Guys this thing is tiny! The picture make it look a lot bigger than it is. More pictures and details later. I also got the Hugo plus the Oppo HA2 so would compare later.


----------



## MoonAudio

Chord Electronics new MoJo Digital Analog Converter (DAC) and headphone amp is something special. Audiophiles know Chord's Mojo's older brother, the Chord Hugo well. 
 The Hugo set new standards for musicality, warmth and intimacy in digital music. If the Chord Hugo is portable the Chord Mojo is ultra-portable with a smaller footprint you can almost wrap your hand around. 
 Drew is in London at the Shard Event listening for the Mojo's introduction and he reports Chord Hugo's little brother MoJo sounds amazing. Many musical revolutions from the Beatles to the Sex Pistols started in England. Chord Electronics new Mojo shows England is the home for the portable digital music revolution too. 
 As Soon as we can get some words from Drew on what he hears we can modify and expand. 
*Limited Stock Available Now at Moon Audio.  Shipping soon.*
   
http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html


----------



## sonickarma

Its real picked one up also


----------



## goodyfresh

That output-impedance is INSANELY low!  Damn!
  
 Any word yet from folks on how it sounds?


----------



## PhilW

goodyfresh said:


> That output-impedance is INSANELY low!  Damn!
> 
> Any word yet from folks on how it sounds?




Yup I have......insane.....

Seriously I'm running my acs customs with this from my note 4 and can honestly say it's damn close to Hugo. I've decided my Hugo can stay at home now and park into my hifi and be my nighttime bedroom rig.....MoJo (Mobile Joy) can be my portable partner.


----------



## PhilW




----------



## TokenGesture

Ah, sweet


----------



## goodyfresh

philw said:


> Yup I have......insane.....
> 
> Seriously I'm running my acs customs with this from my note 4 and can honestly say it's damn close to Hugo. I've decided my Hugo can stay at home now and park into my hifi and be my nighttime bedroom rig.....MoJo (Mobile Joy) can be my portable partner.


 

 How would you rate it in different categories?  Resolution, soundstage, etc?


----------



## MoonAudio

goodyfresh said:


> That output-impedance is INSANELY low!  Damn!
> 
> Any word yet from folks on how it sounds?


 
 Drew posted a blog about the Mojo from London after the big reveal in person today.  Please let us know anything else anyone is wondering about.  
  
 http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  
 We also have some Mojo magazine content up on the site too.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo.html

 Cheers,
  
*Best*.
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*





*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## Sound Eq

wonder how the mojo compares to ifi micor dsd which is more warm and has more bass


----------



## AndrewH13

sound eq said:


> wonder how the mojo compares to ifi micor dsd which is more warm and has more bass




If the ifi has more bass and is warmer, its better avoided!!!


----------



## beemarman

sound eq said:


> wonder how the mojo compares to ifi micor dsd which is more warm and has more bass


 
 The mojo has more bass. I had the ifi before then sold it after I got the mojo.
  
 I've also sold my Hugo plus my Oppo HA-2. To me the Mojo ticks all the right boxes, except for the looks department. The Oppo was the best looking for mobile devices.


----------



## x RELIC x

Posted my review...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291


----------



## sonickarma

Recommended best transport options for the Mojo? Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

sonickarma said:


> Recommended best transport options for the Mojo? Thanks


 

 I'd head over to the official thread to ask as this one's pretty much dead.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread


----------



## Gurdipurdi

_post removed, not relevant_


----------



## sonickarma

x relic x said:


> I'd head over to the official thread to ask as this one's pretty much dead.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread




Thanks, maybe admin should merge and lock this thread!


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Thanks, maybe admin should merge and lock this thread!


 
 Good idea. Cheers


----------



## Dana Reed

Just got one of these and can already say it’s the best portable I’ve tried.  Pono, Sony pha1a, OPPO ha2.  This thing drives all my headphones from sensitive iems to my beyerdynamic dt880 600 Ohm and hifiman he560.  I’ll have to compare now to my bifrost multibit with either Magni 3 or Lyr2 with some critical listening this weekend.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Indirectly introduced to Chord Mojo while demoing ISine’s at CanJam NY.

So clean at loud volume. Guy running the table accidentally blasted my ears while trying to troubleshoot the Mojo - switched inputs while the volume was raised! Woof!


----------



## KaiFi

Finally got myself a Chord Mojo!

It's the first portable amp I've used that's on par with my desktop Magni/Modi stack. And there are some tracks where I can't really hear the difference between the two. But there are others where I hear more detail with the Mojo.

I wouldn't say that it sounds $300-380 better than the Schiit stack, but it does sound a little better. It's certainly the best portable DAC/amp that I've ever used, by far.


----------

